

While Intel is messing around with TV, the PC business is dying - bdking
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2012/03/13/businessinsiderreminder-while-intel.DTL

======
dlikhten
lol the funny thing about the title when I read it was "yeah, and they
freaken' get it. They are not waiting till the company is tanking to think
'omg how do I salvage'? They are being pro-active shooting in every direction
hoping for a hit."

"Intel has almost no presence in smartphones or tablets." which is an
important quote. Because if the majority of the business will be
smartphones/tablets then ARM wins by a leap. And if ARM wins, then why not
move ARM into the PC market?

Problem with Intel: Architecture + Manufacturing. Their Architecture is not
the best, their manufacturing is, gives em an edge. However as ARM
architecture gets up there, their partners are helping with the manufacturing
innovation. Its like 1 giant fighting an army of slightly smaller giants.

~~~
jdrols
It seems to me that the manufacturing strength would be an very strong option
for Intel in the future. Even in the event that ARM completely dominates the
CPU market, Intel could still profitably function as a fab producing ARM
processors.

